# Help organizing my resume



## salsa88

I was wondering if anyone could give me a few tips on organizing my resume. I want your opinions and how it looks, organization and what i can do to make it better. I have attached my resume so please review and let me know what changes I should make.
Thank you,
*** RESUME UPDATED **​*


----------



## kiilljoy

I don't know how everyone else feels, but I've been told in the past that your personal address might not be a safe thing to have floating around on a resume.


----------



## avkid

kiilljoy said:


> I don't know how everyone else feels, but I've been told in the past that your personal address might not be a safe thing to have floating around on a resume.


As demonstrated several times before if given a full legal name and state almost any internet literate person can track you down in about an hour.


----------



## salsa88

avkid said:


> As demonstrated several times before if given a full legal name and state almost any internet literate person can track you down in about an hour.



Name, address and number has been removed from the attachment.


----------



## Footer

From the looks of it, most of your stuff is local crew type things, don't list the individual shows you have pushed cases on, just list where you work and what you do for them (overhire, head electrician, etc...). Also, if you are a working on a show that you are involved in putting up from scatch, not a touring show, tell us what you were for that show. Also, if it is educational or professional experience. I would also list all the stuff you do in one section, get rid of the 2006 and 2007 headings. You don't need to tell us what ETC means, if you are reading it and you know what it means, great, if someone is reading and doesn't know what it means they won't care anyway. You can just say you have conventional lighting experience. Listing automated lights is nice if you know how to crack that certain fixture open and work on it. As far as consoles go, the Expression and the Insight run the same software, you just need to list "expression consoles", once again the people that will know will know and the people that won't know don't care. 

Can you graduate from high school with an emphasis in technical theatre? If you are currently in college, tell us what college and what you degree path/graduation date is. You are at the stage were you should not have a resume longer then one page, more then one page just gets lost. People are not concerned with what shows you have worked on, they care about what you did on those shows. I always include a "duties entailed" after each of my entries, basically saying, here is where I worked and here is what I did.


----------



## mbenonis

I'll echo what's been said above. You really don't need to list every show you've worked - I would list major theatrical shows you've worked and one or two representative concerts. Emphasize more what you DID at those shows and what your responsibilities were.

Also, a big one: you absolutely need to cut your resume down to one page. There's a lot of white space on there, and if you selectively prune things you can definitely get it to one page. Most HR people will toss resumes that are two pages if they are hiring for entry level positions.

Just say "Conventional Fixtures," and expand on moving fixtures a bit (did you just use them, or can you maintain one)?

You might add a section on other skills, and list things that you know - like VectorWorks/LightWright, etc (if you know them). 

Finally, you might want an objective section at the top that lists in one sentence what your goal is.

I've attached my resume for reference.


----------



## derekleffew

Agree with everything above. Very nice layout, mbenonis. Pretty much the standard, if there is anything such as that in our industry. salsa88, take note.


----------



## salsa88

derekleffew said:


> Agree with everything above. Very nice layout, mbenonis. Pretty much the standard, if there is anything such as that in our industry. salsa88, take note.



Note taken. Working on a revision now.


----------



## Sean

Another general note:

Name the file something other than resume.doc or resume.pdf.

When someone gets dozens of email responses to job listings, having a dozen attachements with the same name gets boring.....fast.

Make sure you know how to spell things. I can't tell you how many times I've seen resumes with creative spelling like:

Varylite
Verilight
Very Light
Tekno Beam
Leako
Franel

If you don't care enough to check the spelling, then how can I assume that you'll safety the light you just hung? Attention to detail is key.

Also (this is pet peeve of mine), list when you graduated college. The listing of a degree without a date says to me "this person is worried about seeming young." I'd rather the person's resume speak for itself. If you don't have a lot of professional work, but graduated only six months ago then the reader will understand. 

My $.02

--Sean


----------



## derekleffew

Sean said:


> ...If you don't care enough to check the spelling, then how can I assume that you'll safety the light you just hung? Attention to detail is key...


That's but a small portion of the point I am trying to make every time I play spelling/grammar police. One's resume and one's postings reflect whom they are--present them in the best way possible. Being able to write a coherent memo to another dept. or one's boss is a valuable skill. It might just mean the difference between getting or not getting the funding for that new Ion or those twenty new SourceFours™.


----------



## Footer

Sean said:


> Another general note:
> Name the file something other than resume.doc or resume.pdf.



Never ever send a .doc file. You could be using a non-standard font which will not display unless the person has that font. Alway, always, always send it as a PDF. Google CutePDF writer if you don't know how to make a PDF.


----------



## gafftaper

-Follow Mike's resume as a template. 

-Cut it down to one page. Many potential employers WILL NOT read more than one page. I've heard of one guy who would tear off and throw away anything beyond page one.

-You are young and inexperienced. There's nothing wrong with that. You can't hide the fact you graduated from high school last year. But take heart, it's not a big deal. You've had way more experience than many people your age that's great. However at the same time, if I'm looking at what you've written I'm going to really question how a high school student is working on all these shows. I'm going to be suspicious that either you are making up the shows or that you didn't really do anything important for them. Instead of listing big name shows and causing that suspicion as others have said tell us what you did. For example: 

Work Experience: 
"2005-2007 Tuacahn Amphitheater
Lighting and Stage crew for over 30 productions including: Theater productions, dance groups and national touring music acts. 
Duties included:
hanging lights
loading in and loading out
running follow spot... "

Also I agree on the "Tech theater emphasis" for high school. 
Instead Say 
Education: 2003-2007 Tuacahn High School
3 years High School tech crew: running lights, sound, and set construction. Designed lights for three shows... etc... 

As for techincal skills again cut back from the gear and be more specific as to what you can actually do:
-Hang, circuiting, and focusing of conventional lighting instruments
-experience programing VL_____ moving lights. 
-Two years experience as follow spot operator
-Proficient programing Expression consoles.
-Basic wiring skills making cables and installing connectors.
-standard crew skills, moving set pieces, coiling cable, loading trucks, etc...

Yes if you follow these instructions it's going to cut your resume way down. But that's not bad. It's more important that you give an accurate portrayal of what you can do than fill it with fluff that doesn't tell us about your skills. 

Finally what about your current education status? 
"2007- Present attending ____ university where I will be pursuing a degree in..."

Finally, a common thing is to have a goal a the top of the resume. A simple one sentence statement that say what you are looking for and why. For example "Goal: Seeking employment in theater lighting to develop my skills while I pursue my education."


----------



## Sean

gafftaper said:


> Finally, a common thing is to have a goal a the top of the resume. A simple one sentence statement that say what you are looking for and why. For example "Goal: Seeking employment in theater lighting to develop my skills while I pursue my education."



I agree with everything you said....except for the "goal" part.

Now, maybe it's because I'm so tired of reading resume after resume built from a word template, but I think the goal line has limited merit.

If you're in a unique situation (looking for part-time work outside of your regular gig, or to earn some money/experience while in college, etc) then sure, explain that. But that really should go in the cover letter. I'd say that about half of the resumes I get do not have a goal statement. Of the rest, maybe 10% have a stated goal other than "want to (continue to) work in theatre." 

If there is a very specific career path that one would like to follow that may not be evident from the job type, then maybe it makes sense. A resume that lists all electrician work sent in for an electrician position really doesn't need a "goal."



Other resume rants:

Write a cover letter. No, the three line email the resume is attached to does NOT count as a cover letter. Don't write a book, but a few short paragraphs about where you are (skill level, career, on earth) and why the job you're applying for would be a good match for all involved. Think of your cover letter as the sales pitch for a new computer, and the resume as the technical information on the side of the box.

Easy on the fonts--don't use more than two or three fonts on the page (and really, one font is usually a better choice). The biggest thing on the page should be your name. If you're sending a hard copy, you don't need to buy all sorts of parchment paper, etc. Just pick something not cheap feeling, and make sure it isn't too dark or too textured or have too much pattern to photocopy.

Get an "adult" email address. No, not THAT kind! Get an address with your NAME, not the sport you played in high school, or your favorite animal.

Examples....

No:
sftballchix
lxguy
furfuzz

Yes:
bjones
alex.smith
diana_parker

I know it might sound petty, but it's easier to remember. I've on several occasions been asked for people's emails for potential work. The ones that I can remember because they're easy always come to mind first. Also, it will help you appear more prepared for the professional world.


OK, back to my coffee...

--Sean


----------



## gafftaper

Good points Sean. I'm going to give you the rebuttal on using a Goal statement. It's something that's been added to the standard resume protocol in the last decade or so. It's definitely not expected or used 100%. I also agree that if you are applying for a specific job it's not necessary. However if you are just mailing your resume out to every rental shop in town hoping to get work coiling cable then I think it's a good idea. As you said a well written cover letter is critical... but cover letters get lost or removed. That one sentence at the top of the resume should summarize the cover letter so that your one sheet of information can stand on it's own. 

Totally agree on the e-mail address thing. I see so many students with crazy e-mail addresses... not professional find an address to use that is your name. Have a really common name and can't get the address you want on yahoo... Go try some of the smaller free internet based e-mail sites like www.mail.com P.S. mail.com can give you an e-mail address "@techie.com"


----------



## salsa88

Thank you guys so much! I'm very impressed with all of you willing to help me out and *GREAT *advice *gafftaper*! I should have a revision up today!


----------



## bdkdesigns

I agree. My email address is now exactly what my user name is. I originally had my name but almost noone ever spelled my last name correctly. Another common issue is my name is Bryan and people would frequently spell it Brian. So I eventually changed to my initials and haven't had a problem since. This is also the reason why I don't tend to give out my school email address ([email protected]). 

This summer, I'm going to look into setting up a merged email account from my website so one is Bryan and the other is [email protected]. That way, no matter what way they spell it, I'll get it. I just haven't had time to set mine up yet.


----------



## salsa88

*Re: Help organizing my resume *UPDATE**

I have updated my resume let me know how it looks. Keep in mind this is just the rough draft. 
**Side notes**
I feel like its still missing something.. I've been asked in interviews about my rig setup, should I include a small description of how many conventional and moving lights? 
Also I'm not sure how to word my college education. I'm only taking a Theater Technology II class from the college but will be working on my BA after the summer.
Thanks for all the help so far guys!


----------



## Sean

*Re: Help organizing my resume *UPDATE**


salsa88 said:


> I have updated my resume let me know how it looks. Keep in mind this is just the rough draft.
> **Side notes**
> I feel like its still missing something.. I've been asked in interviews about my rig setup, should I include a small description of how many conventional and moving lights?
> Also I'm not sure how to word my college education. I'm only taking a Theater Technology II class from the college but will be working on my BA after the summer.
> Thanks for all the help so far guys!



Minor notes...

Put the relationship for your references. So, either list their job title, or how you know them. Also, you don't really need to put their zip codes. Location in the country is a good thing to include, and if their phone number is an office or cell phone. Time zones do become important when trying to call folks.

--Sean


----------



## salsa88

*Re: Help organizing my resume *UPDATE**


Sean said:


> Minor notes...
> Put the relationship for your references. So, either list their job title, or how you know them. Also, you don't really need to put their zip codes. Location in the country is a good thing to include, and if their phone number is an office or cell phone. Time zones do become important when trying to call folks.
> --Sean



Noted and updated.
Thanks,


----------



## thorin81

First things first - your entire resume (particularly for theatre) should fit on one page. Just like a head shot for actors, technicians do not want to have to go through tons of info to find what they want. 

Second, you do not need to be quite so long winded about each of your entries. Get to the point - only include the *most* important info. 

If it were me looking at your resume for the potential of hiring you I would want to see what professional work you have done first, then your education. As a general rule: make it as simple for an employer to find what they are looking for. 

Try to make your resume as easy to read as possible. Using a sans serriff font will help. Your eyes and brain have to work particularly hard when you use a serriff font (one with the little flags on the letters to make them look pretty). 

While bullets are convenient, you can over use them. Be aware of the your format and make it look as professional as possible. Adjusting margins and header/footer placement are *ok*. Don't be affraid to change them. Many people beleive that what they are taught in high school (1" margins all the time) is the only way to make things look good. This is simply not true. 

The last thing that I would say is make the resume unique in some way. Make it reflect who you are and why your are the best candidate for the position you are seeking. Steer clear of pre-formatted resumes or templates as many people just plug their inof into them and they all look the same. An employer will look at a resume that is different longer than a cookie cutter version of their resume. 

Good Luck! If you need any other tips or have any other concerns PM me!!


----------



## bdkdesigns

*Re: Help organizing my resume *UPDATE**

This is after a quick glance.

Take a look at your address and phone number. They seem a little out of place to me...and it could possibly be fixed as quickly as making your phone number and email at the right side of the page w/ right alignment. That would better frame your name to make it pop out more.

Is the college only a one semester community college? I don't understand how your estimated completion date is next month after having just started this semester (2008 start date). Is there a date wrong in there somewhere?

Under skills, the last one looks to be a smaller font and the indentation is off on it. If you are using Microsoft Word, tab stops are your friend 

Then after that, it appears as though you have completely changed fonts for your references.


^^^Those are all starting to get into the tiny little details, which is a good thing! They all gave you some great advice and you have taken to create a MUCH stronger resume. 

Personally, mine is completely different. If you care to look, mine can be found at http://bdkdesigns.com/Resume.html I also just realized that my current resume on my website is completely out of date and missing a lot of designs/gigs. You will also notice that I have references available upon request on there. Please note that it is ONLY for my online version. I never hand in or mail a resume out w/out them on there. I also do not mail it out without letting them know I am doing so.


----------



## salsa88

*Re: Help organizing my resume *UPDATE**


bdkdesigns said:


> This is after a quick glance.
> Take a look at your address and phone number. They seem a little out of place to me...and it could possibly be fixed as quickly as making your phone number and email at the right side of the page w/ right alignment. That would better frame your name to make it pop out more.
> Is the college only a one semester community college? I don't understand how your estimated completion date is next month after having just started this semester (2008 start date). Is there a date wrong in there somewhere?
> Under skills, the last one looks to be a smaller font and the indentation is off on it. If you are using Microsoft Word, tab stops are your friend
> Then after that, it appears as though you have completely changed fonts for your references.
> ^^^Those are all starting to get into the tiny little details, which is a good thing! They all gave you some great advice and you have taken to create a MUCH stronger resume.
> Personally, mine is completely different. If you care to look, mine can be found at http://bdkdesigns.com/Resume.html I also just realized that my current resume on my website is completely out of date and missing a lot of designs/gigs. You will also notice that I have references available upon request on there. Please note that it is ONLY for my online version. I never hand in or mail a resume out w/out them on there. I also do not mail it out without letting them know I am doing so.


My college was a community college till a year or so ago now its its called the College of southern Nevada. The class is a semester long class that ends in may.
Great advise! I will update it and attach a new version soon. Also I'm using office 2007 its a lot different then the office 2003 I've been using for years.
Very Very impressive resume!
*** RESUME UPDATED **​*


----------



## Sean

*Re: Help organizing my resume *UPDATE**

Under "Skills" you have some mixed fonts.

Otherwise, it's looking pretty good!

--Sean


----------



## salsa88

*Re: Help organizing my resume *UPDATE**

Thank you I'm about to send some resumes out and would like to know if any one els has any suggestions?


----------



## derekleffew

I'd first list Experience, then Education, then Skills. For goodness sake, please pick ONE font, serif or not, and, via judicious use of size and bold, make your headings and subheadings. Also, format so that all your bullet points are in alignment. You also have some capitalization and "use of period" consistency issues.

You don't need to add "(Digital multiplex)", after DMX. The reader will either already know, or not care. Three phase power systems are "Wye," not "why." This would be a deal-breaker right there for me, and the fact that you've misspelled it leads me to wonder if it should be included. For example, can you name the other type of three phase power? If you answered correctly, I would ask a harder question.

One last point. To be hired in a Las Vegas Hotel/Casino, you must fill out an application at the hotel's employment center, or some allow you to complete an on-line application. Some of the information can come from your resume, but much cannot. Word your answers carefully, as this is the only information the person reviewing the applications can see about you.

Once you have applied for an opening at a hotel, also send to the Hotel's Entertainment Director, your resume and cover letter, with a statement saying that you completed the HR application on <date>, and are looking forward to an interview. Be sure to bring a portfolio (use CB's search) and extra copies of your resume to the interview.

Good luck.


----------



## salsa88

Thank you again, I have revised it a finial time. 

derekleffew said:


> Three phase power systems are "Wye," not "why." This would be a deal-breaker right there for me, and the fact that you've misspelled it leads me to wonder if it should be included. For example, can you name the other type of three phase power? If you answered correctly, I would ask a harder question.


And I apologize for the misspelling of "Wye" I'm using Word 2007 and it auto corrects "wye" to "why" when a hit space bar. I know I should have picked up on that typo regardless.


----------



## Charc

But you hadn't read it over a half dozen times and catch the error? Regardless of what Word does, an employer is going to want to see that attention to detail. If you can't catch a simple typo, will you later forget to pull the shutters after hanging al ERS, or worse?

I for one, just handed out a résumé today, and I'm kicking myself to high-hell!

It... has... a... typo...! *&@#@^&%#!


----------



## Sean

salsa88 said:


> Thank you again, I have revised it a finial time.
> And I apologize for the misspelling of "Wye" I'm using Word 2007 and it auto corrects "wye" to "why" when a hit space bar. I know I should have picked up on that typo regardless.



You still have weird bullet allignment issues...

--Sean


----------



## derekleffew

charcoaldabs said:


> ...I for one, just handed out a résumé today, and I'm kicking myself to high-hell!
> 
> It... has... a... typo...! *&@#@^&%#!


Charc, you know you should have sent it to me first.

Tyler, I hope you don't think were picking on you. Better for us to be critical than your prospective employers. Where else can you get this kind of constructive criticism for free?

I would "hanging indent" the two items under "Tuacahn Amphitheater." As Sean said, the three bullets under "College of Southern Nevada" need a space after them, and "•Pursuing a rigorous course..." is out of alignment, as is "• Hang, circuiting, and focusing..." Also, should be "Hanging" to agree with circuiting and focusing. 

I would also left-align the word "References" and make it the same style as "INTERESTS".

And once again, blank out personal info for yourself and references before posting.

Also, put your street address and apt.# on the same line to balance out your cell & e-mail on the other side.


----------



## salsa88

derekleffew said:


> Tyler, I hope you don't think were picking on you. Better for us to be critical than your prospective employers. Where else can you get this kind of constructive criticism for free?


Not at all, I greatly appreciate your constructive criticism. I have two tech teachers at the college, one is really soft on the students and the other well.. let just say he'll let you and the class know when you mess up. Its hard to forget how to properly tie cable after he's had a few.. but, very strong words to say about it. 
I'm really thankful for the help you all have given me on this resume.
I believe this should be the finial.


----------



## Charc

derekleffew said:


> Charc, you know you should have sent it to me first.
> Tyler, I hope you don't think were picking on you. Better for us to be critical than your prospective employers. Where else can you get this kind of constructive criticism for free?
> I would "hanging indent" the two items under "Tuacahn Amphitheater." As Sean said, the three bullets under "College of Southern Nevada" need a space after them, and "•Pursuing a rigorous course..." is out of alignment, as is "• Hang, circuiting, and focusing..." Also, should be "Hanging" to agree with circuiting and focusing.
> I would also left-align the word "References" and make it the same style as "INTERESTS".
> And once again, blank out personal info for yourself and references before posting.
> Also, put your street address and apt.# on the same line to balance out your cell & e-mail on the other side.



It wasn't terrible though:

"Lighttwright4", on a résumé left at a local community theatre organization, I wonder if they use any paperwork managment software?


----------



## Footer

charcoaldabs said:


> It wasn't terrible though:
> "Lighttwright4", on a résumé left at a local community theatre organization, I wonder if they use any paperwork managment software?


If you know what lightwright is in a community theatre situation, then i think you should be instantly brought on board...


----------



## gafftaper

Looks to me like the first line under skills is a slightly larger size font? 

Content looks good. Like I said you freely admit you are young and learning. At the same time it shows you've had a lot of experience for your age which tells me "this guy's worth taking a look at because somebody hired him a lot already". That's all good. As others have pointed out the most important thing is what you have done and this draft has that nailed. 

Let's talk about references. I like to choose references that represent me in different ways. In recent resumes I have used my old College T.D. whom I've kept in touch with over the years. He taught me everything I know and he's seen pictures of a lot of my work over the years. He is a very respected theater tech with a good title who knows my knowledge and technical skills. Second I use the music teacher from the high school I taught at. She isn't a theater expert however I was her department head and coworker. She saw the plays I directed and designed but more importantly she also saw my abilities to run a department, manager budgets, deal with difficult students, and teach. She represents a different aspect of my skills. Finally I used a guy who has both seen many of my recent productions and whom I've worked crew with on and off for the last 10 years. He can vouch for my hands on technical skills in a way the others can't because he's seen me hang and focus and teach a student how to do the same. So you see those three people each can speak about a different aspect of my skills and combined together build a complete picture of my work. I realize you are just starting out and don't have as many years of relationships to draw from. But think about your references and how their knowledge of you and your work is similar and different... is there someone else you can add to the mix that will help portray another side of your abilities? ALSO ALWAYS ask if it's ok to use a reference. I got a phone call out of the blue from an employer asking me about a reference for a former student. This student had never contacted me about being a reference and if he had I would have said NO. My response to the employer was, He's a compulsive liar and I wouldn't trust him to wash my car.


----------



## Sean

gafftaper said:


> ALSO ALWAYS ask if it's ok to use a reference. I got a phone call out of the blue from an employer asking me about a reference for a former student. This student had never contacted me about being a reference and if he had I would have said NO. My response to the employer was, He's a compulsive liar and I wouldn't trust him to wash my car.



I completely agree. I've been asked if I could be used as a reference on a general resume looking for freelance work. I always ask that the person tell me if I should be expecting a call, but due to the nature of the work I don't assume I'll always be told.

If you're looking for a full-time gig, it's often useful to tailor the references to the job. People that have worked at that place before, have contacts there, etc. The reality is that we all read resumes looking for people/places we know. Then, friends ask friends.

gaff:
You really need to be careful about your response to reference checks. Though I agree with your feelings, how you responded to that reference request could be grounds for a lawsuit. Because of that, many companies as policy will only confirm employment, and span of work.

--Sean


----------



## Charc

One thing that has come up for me in terms of references is contact information. I've cleared it with everyone before putting it on my résumé, and asked for preferred contact information. A few of whom listed only their e-mail. I can understand how this makes life easier for the reference, but as an employer, I'd like to speak to someone on the phone, rather than compose an e-mail, and wait.

Edit:

Gaff, I do applaud you though for telling it like it is, and not running scared from threat of lawsuit.


----------



## salsa88

Thank you great advice on references. I have already contacted my references ans asked each of them if i could use them. On a side note, should I let them know if I feel like a potential employer will call them?
Also I've never used a cover letter with any of my resumes before and would like to know what advise you can give me on creating one? I've searched CB but didn't find any general idea of what should be included on the cover letter.
Thanks


----------



## derekleffew

salsa88 said:


> ...On a side note, should I let them know if I feel like a potential employer will call them?


If applying for a Hotel/Casino job, you needn't let them know, at least not until after the interview. The online or via computer at HR application doesn't ask for professional references, only personal ones "Persons not living with you and not relatives, whom you've known at least x years." In 17 years of applying for jobs, none of my personal references have ever been contacted. Previous employers have, but they're only allowed to confirm dates of employment, and possibly pay rate, although I'm not positive on that. You also must consent to a background check, credit check, and pre-employment drug testing.

"Real" theatre, of course may be/is different.


----------



## gafftaper

Sean said:


> gaff:
> You really need to be careful about your response to reference checks. Though I agree with your feelings, how you responded to that reference request could be grounds for a lawsuit. Because of that, many companies as policy will only confirm employment, and span of work.
> --Sean


I exaggerated a bit for the post . 
It was a security position at a store. The employer asked if I would describe the person as honest and trustworthy. I told them no, he has a reputation for not telling the truth. Furthermore, if he would have asked me if he could use me as a reference I would have said No. I followed this up with "I'm surprised to hear he is applying for a job. The last thing I heard from him he said he was on his way to boot camp in the Army a few months ago and should already be on his way to Iraq. The Army wanted him to lead some new top secret special forces group."  

You are right Sean. People are starting to sue for bad references. I'm told you need to be careful to preface what you say with "in my opinion" and also to use verifiable anecdotes that others have seen, heard, or that are documented. Also remember it's ok to say No when asked by someone to use you as a reference. If I'm not going to give a good reference I'm going to tell them don't use me. 


charcoaldabs said:


> Gaff, I do applaud you though for telling it like it is, and not running scared from threat of lawsuit.


The guy was not only a compulsive liar he walked out on a show without telling anyone. You know how I feel about him. 

salsa88 said:


> I have already contacted my references ans asked each of them if i could use them. On a side note, should I let them know if I feel like a potential employer will call them?


I would say contact them every time you go for a new round of applying so that they know the types of positions you are applying for. If you tell them what you are applying for, they can hopefully help you by tailoring their response to the job. It's bad when someone calls you for a reference and you sound shocked on the phone because you have no idea you are being used for a reference. I've had that happen as well. A good former student of mine used me as a reference and I got a call out of the blue... I was a little stunned by the whole thing and did my best to bluff my way through. The caller picked up on it and asked, "Did he not tell you he was using you as a reference?"


----------

